# Saturday's Saffron Smoked Cuttlefish!



## leah elisheva (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Savory Smokers! And Happy Saturday!

Today brought more cuttlefish for me, albeit saffron enhanced, and so here is that thread...













DSCF3238.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 26, 2013






I took the simple ingredients of: raw cuttlefish, some chopped raw tomato & raw elephant garlic, steamed brown & red rice, and some chopped collard greens, and soaked saffron threads....













DSCF3244.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 26, 2013






I combined those things in a pan...













DSCF3255.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 26, 2013






And then put that pan onto my MINI "thing," to smoke for 20 minutes...













DSCF3257.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 26, 2013






And that cuttlefish was so soft, and the rice was all bubbly and warm, and the greens tasted smoky, and the garlic was fabulous...













DSCF3259.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 26, 2013






At the table I added drizzled olive oil and then sprinkled some Fleur de Sel too. And it was sensational!!!!

OK then, here is a huge CHEERS, to all; and with very happy and very delicious great Saturday sentiments sent your way!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks fantastic! I'll take mine with extra tentacles please!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 26, 2013)

You got it, Dirtsailor! As grabbing life by the tentacles, is my specialty! Smiles.

Hey, thanks very much for nice comments! It was really delicious.

Here's a big Cheers to your Saturday!!! Make it amazing!!!!! - Leah


----------



## themule69 (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks Great!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 26, 2013)

lol.... I love this forum, just when you think you have seen it all somebody pulls out something like cuttlefish!

That looks fantastic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you David! And also JLRodriguez! Yes, I seem to have a penchant for some odd things, but delicious habits they do indeed make! Glad you enjoyed.

Cheers to you all, and to making this weekend sensational! - Leah


----------



## foamheart (Oct 26, 2013)

I do love squid, aqquired the taste on the east coast after having octopus in Spain. For some reason the Gulf Coast never embraced them, which is odd cause a coonass'll eat anything. When living in Texas that would all laugh at me cause they figured I could stay at the dock and eat the bait and they'd go fishing.

Nice presentation, excellant choices, must be delicious.

What smoke did you use? With the short duration you could no doubt use hard or soft smoke.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Foamheart and how magical that you could eat the bait when fishing! I love that! (And could do the same indeed)!

Thanks for nice words! This was gas, (it's just a little "MINI"), hot smoked, fairly high heat, with apple wood chips. Simple little arrangement but it tasted really wonderful!

Here's a fabulous wish toward your weekend! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks great . Nice,simple combination of good ingredients. Do you get a lot of cuttlefish where you are?


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi Moikel! Thank you! Yes, lots of conch, cuttlefish, mussels, and bluefish too. Hard to find good game meats, although when able, I place a luscious order and thus ship those things in.

Here's a huge CHEERS to today! Make it amazing! - Leah


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 27, 2013)

Keep it coming Leah!

Beautiful dish, and I'm sure delicious too.

Cheers to you!

Bill


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you Bill! And here's to the new week ahead!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

